# What do you think?



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I just created an Etsy account, but I haven't listed any items yet. I just wanted to get your opinion on if anybody here would possibly be interested in buying some cute little magnet sets or other small works. Some ideas I had were a set of magnets saying "I love my betta". As well with other pets. Anyways, let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds really cute.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks  I wanna go through with making some but I don't wanna waste my time, you know what I mean?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Totally, this is why my crafting projects are no more. I don't think I will be making scarves and hats sets like I was doing the past three years. I was doing it as a charity and possible business but I had so many friends and relatives want for free. I end up making ten sets for them that could have went to the homeless. I am going to put my foot down this year. I am not making a set for anyone but the one who donates my yarn.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh and my Mommy :3


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, I know exactly what you are talking about. It also annoys me when you spend hours and hours working on a craft to sell and nobody appreciates it. I know it is their choice not to buy and I'm not a pushy person, but it still irritating! Anyways, I'm really on the fence about starting this project or not. If nobody buys, I have them all to myself! Lol!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I actually would love it


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW i remember your post about your tank have ich. Did you got rid of it? Do you still have that betta?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks sunlight! I think I am going to make the magnets and start my etsy shop.  And about the ich, yes that was me. My tank and Betta recovered fully and are doing well. It is the betta in my avatar btw. Thanks for remembering and thinking of us!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would definitely buy a couple!!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh good that your fishy are doing good !!! Let us know i would definitely buy a couple too!!! Good idea


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! I am working on them right now!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I would only do about 30 to start and see how many offers you get. I think you will do well on this project though.


----------

